# Lots of beer?



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay this is going to probably start a flame war, but I'm not sure I care.
What the hell is with the mentality that taking the boat out fishing = drinking lots of beer?
I mean, for starters, there is no probability clause that the police/CG/wardens stop you. They can stop you for simply being on the water. A BUI is just as serious as a DUI.
Then there is the possibility of causing a real accident or making a mistake that creates an unsafe situation.
I'm all for enjoying a few responsibly on the water or at the end of the trip. But all I hear about is how people want to bring cases of beer and drink their asses off fishing. 
Flame away, but I don't get it.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

this is going to be interesting. :cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Agreed. :brew::texasflag


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> this is going to be interesting. :cheers:


x2


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*beer*

I carry lots of beer but most of it gets traded with the shrimp boats. 
Gotta love a shrimp boil after being on the water all day!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

There's no requirement to drink beer when out in the boat. There's also nothing wrong with it as far as I'm concerned. Of course actually being drunk is a problem on the boat or land. If you don't want beer on your boat then fine it's your boat, on my boat I'm going to have cold beer.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not into going offshore and getting hammered, or bringing anyone with me that wants to do so. I spend countless hours preparing boat and tackle to go offshore...and also waiting for the right weather to go. So when I do get the chance to go I am out there to fish and fish only! If I wanted to get hammered I would stay in the city and hit the bars instead! Now with that being said I have no problems with having a few beers or cocktails on the ride in! When I go offshore I go to kill $hit...and learn new ways to better be able to do so!!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I always take a lot of beer. Whether or not it gets consumed is another story, as it just depends on the trip and who is on board. I think a lot of guys (myself included) associate being with buddies and doing something you love, with drinking beer. Therefore, beer is introduced into the situation. That doesn't mean that it's ok to get drunk and be an idiot. I've never had that happen on my boat, and pretty sure if it did, that person wouldn't be going again on my boat, but i'm not going to limit someone's alcohol intake and wouldn't appreciate anyone doing that for me. I know my limits and expect everyone else to as well. If everything goes according to plan, people are too busy fishing to drink that much until the ride in anyway. Cheers.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Only diet coke and wheat bread on my boat. Also no waves over 2' or women in bikinis.


----------



## Git R Wet (Feb 3, 2012)

We always enjoy a cold beer when fishing not looking to get hammered just having fun and glad the wind isn't blowing.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

we always take at least 1 case per person on a day trip along with some hard stuff. it's nothing for me to pass out at least once during the course of the day and the guys either fish around me or drag me up to the bow.

I always bring 3 red bulls for the ride in so I'm fairly alert when we hit the dock.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

luna sea II said:


> we always take at least 1 case per person on a day trip along with some hard stuff. it's nothing for me to pass out at least once during the course of the day and the guys either fish around me or drag me up to the bow.
> 
> I always bring 3 red bulls for the ride in so I'm fairly alert when we hit the dock.


Laughing my freakin *** off, that's classic!!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

We take it with us and we may have a few but that's it.... I am trying to get tight not drunk.... Just saying I put way to much time into it to get wasted but drinking a few cold ones with some friends and getting tight (PRICELESS)


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

*That was a great comment*

Tooo funny!!!!!!



texascub said:


> laughing my freakin *** off, that's classic!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Jamis,

I don't think your position is as controversial as you think it is. Most boaters that smart enough to post on message board know not to boast about getting drunk on the water. We all know it is a stupid and extremly dangerous thing to do. I am sure that 95% of the guys on here are going to tell you that they sip beer but don't get drunk......it's kind of like pot-licking somebody's fishing spot. Nobody on here EVER does it but there sure is a lot of it that takes place on the water.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

We don't bring a lot. Just a couple cases. Per day. Per person. 

If you haven't seen our team shirts, they say "you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning". 

B


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> We don't bring a lot. Just a couple cases. Per day. Per person.
> 
> If you haven't seen our team shirts, they say "*you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning".*
> 
> B


LOL! Ya'll stole that quote from me. I've been saying and living by that exact kinda dedication, since I was in the TENTH grade!! :brew:

Just kidding (kinda---wink, wink).:biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

pppfffttt fishing sober is like.......hunting sober


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

luna sea II said:


> we always take at least 1 case per person on a day trip along with some hard stuff. it's nothing for me to pass out at least once during the course of the day and the guys either fish around me or drag me up to the bow.
> 
> I always bring 3 red bulls for the ride in so I'm fairly alert when we hit the dock.


 X2!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Im not a teetotaler if that's the impression I gave. Sometimes the beer posts come across like some think the only reason to put the boat in the water is to get hammered out there. 
Just an observation anyways! 
My beer rules are no glass on the boat and anyone who gets **** faced isn't getting invited back out again. As the captain I only have a few if at all.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy"

Benjamin Franklin

"Fishing is much more than fish. It is a great occasion to return to the fine simplicity of our forefathers"

Herbert Hoover

The connection is very clear to me.

David












































A drunk can sober up but a dumazz is always a dumazz and I find more dumazzez on the water than drunks these days


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> A drunk can sober up but a dumazz is always a dumazz and I find more dumazzez on the water than drunks these days


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I let Autopilot drive. He's my designated drive


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> I let Autopilot drive. He's my designated driver


Man already so many good quotes here, I can't quote them all :brew:

Brandon's just about sums it up as well!

We always have about 2x the amount we think we might need, you never know what may happen on the water, and I want to be sure that if something serious happens, I won't give a flip:rotfl:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Okay this is going to probably start a flame war, but I'm not sure I care.
> What the hell is with the mentality that taking the boat out fishing = drinking lots of beer?
> I mean, for starters, there is no probability clause that the police/CG/wardens stop you. They can stop you for simply being on the water. A BUI is just as serious as a DUI.
> Then there is the possibility of causing a real accident or making a mistake that creates an unsafe situation.
> ...


 make sure there is at least one sober deck hand. guess it would depend on what you consider a lot of beer.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno, I respect any captain who says he doesn't want any weer, wine, or booze on his boat. Boat rules, I respect 'em. My parents got that rule once they got to about 70 years old - and man you should see us haul *** into port by 5 o'clock! 

Other than having a sober person at the wheel at all times, most of the guys make sure we got a ton of bottled water, which is good because you have to drink lots of it so you can pee, pee lots and pee clear fluid. Bad things happen when you get dehydrated. Sun stroke, heat stroke, liver failure, heart attacks, strokes, none of it good. Alcohol and coffee and caffeine drinks can dehydrate you. 

On a hot day the ratio is like 1 bottle of water per beer or two. We've been known to get pretty dang completely ******* hammered on the way in - not the wheel man or captain, mind you, just us deck apes. 

To consider we have to unload and clean the boat, and clean all the fish and coolers as the captain cusses us, is a remarkable thing. Somehow, we survived and had the time of our lives!

Can't top these one-liners, guys. You're good.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> I always take a lot of beer. Whether or not it gets consumed is another story, as it just depends on the trip and who is on board. I think a lot of guys (myself included) associate being with buddies and doing something you love, with drinking beer. Therefore, beer is introduced into the situation. That doesn't mean that it's ok to get drunk and be an idiot. I've never had that happen on my boat, and pretty sure if it did, that person wouldn't be going again on my boat, but i'm not going to limit someone's alcohol intake and wouldn't appreciate anyone doing that for me. I know my limits and expect everyone else to as well. If everything goes according to plan, people are too busy fishing to drink that much until the ride in anyway. Cheers.


You took the words out of my mouth. I am the same. Usually I am too busy to drink anyway, so most of my consumption happens on the way in or while washing the boat / gear etc...but my friends enjoy a day on the water with some beverages, I do too...but it usually doesn't work out for me, since it is usually my boat we are on.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Cokes and Fishwhistles here....


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

oww and almost forgot a couple handles of Crown for the Cokes, and bottle of Tequila for when we leader a Blue.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Snake said:


> Cokes and Fishwhistles here....


Sounds like the standard procedure on Badfish...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fyi

i watched the coasties pull a capt out of a boat during one of the SKA tourneys for waking small boats at the Fport jetties

it was " sir, blow in this..........come with us" ............... that fast

left the crew there with their mouths wide open in the middle of the icw

use some sense


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Always be prepared, never know when you might run into a hot mermaid and need some liquid courage!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

for me, boat+any type of chop =







I don't even want to think what beer would do...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Going fishing without beer is like going hunting without beer...... You just don't do it!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

As for me, I have limited rules. No marking shoes, no weed (what are you 16?!?!), no chicks that are too timid to pee in a bucket or hang it over the rail, and no freeloaders - you fish, you wash, you pay your share in gas, ice and bait. I'll clean the fish - I actually enjoy that part.

Alcohol is ALWAYS welcome on my boat, drunk-*** idiots are not.
I have had a couple of guys on board with me that were never invited back because they started drinking at daylight, and didnt stop until....well, I never saw them stop - and they drove away from the docks.

Bad stuff happens VERY VERY VERY fast out there, and I stay sober to help save your life. If you are too hammered to help save my life as your captain, I watch you like a hawk while you are on board, which translates to a shorter trip, fewer fishing hours for all of us, then no invite back, and very probably your share of the gas price just went up significantly. If you are too drunk for simple math, and I know you are never getting invited back because you are an idiot, then you deserve to be fleeced a little. That's life - sober up and buy a calculator.

I will have 2-3 beers over the course of a long, hot day, or maybe more on an over-nighter, but I will NEVER be impaired.

Once we get back to the dock, I will drink you under a table, but that is a different story.


----------



## Nauti Chef (Apr 16, 2010)

*MMMMM.....Good*

The hot Texas sun and saltwater spray sure makes Ice Cold Budweiser taste like pure HEAVEN !!!

Just Sayin..........


----------



## eulan1286 (Jun 7, 2011)

as to the CG they can get you for a BUI even if you dont blow a .08. it is how you act when they board you.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

we drink till we puke, then we drink some more, sometimes we don't even make back to shore, we are very reckless offshore.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a funny - ever get going more than 25, you can't drink beer! It's impossible unless you're at the con right behind the windshield. 

The foam goes up your nose, all over your face, back to your ears, and nothing goes down! One 4-foot rogue wave and you done emptied that can of foam all over the stern. 

Sure is hard to drink ber on a crotch rocket, I'm telling ya. I say "whew capt, I need a snappa hole and a pee and a ber so stop on the next numbers will ya chief?" 

Then I'll get all hot again and want the A/C back on, which means full speed ahead. 

I'll tell ya one thing ... I might look slow and drink some ber, but I can ditch the suds and grab a trolling pole faster than Brandon can! :rotfl:


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

RUM!

Cause rum aint drinking...rum is life! I even have it in my 1st aid kit. Glorious, dark as molasses and just as sweet, beautiful syrupy and thick rum. Even the toughest trip seems somehow...............better!

And by the way Fuego, weed is not just for 16 year olds. At least not since Vietnam. No, how could you know about that.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Nam Vets, or any war vet of any variety gets a complete pass, in my book. If a war vet gets hammered, that's his (or her) right that they have earned doing something that I could not even fathom. Drink up, smoke up, whatever - vets always get an invite back.



Slightly Dangerous said:


> RUM!
> 
> Cause rum aint drinking...rum is life! I even have it in my 1st aid kit. Glorious, dark as molasses and just as sweet, beautiful syrupy and thick rum. Even the toughest trip seems somehow...............better!
> 
> And by the way Fuego, weed is not just for 16 year olds. At least not since Vietnam. No, how could you know about that.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> RUM!
> 
> Cause rum aint drinking...rum is life! I even have it in my 1st aid kit. Glorious, dark as molasses and just as sweet, beautiful syrupy and thick rum. Even the toughest trip seems somehow...............better!
> 
> And by the way Fuego, weed is not just for 16 year olds. At least not since Vietnam. No, how could you know about that.


Just bought me a fresh bottle of this










First time trying it, but Im a fan. It would be better if I was on a boat


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I love you Yams....!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

if you going to take rum on a boat is has to be the good stuff, The Kraken


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

speaking of rum, don't pass up Flor de Cana, keeps the wenches wigglin


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a white rum drinker like Mount Gay or Cruzan. With ginger ale and cubes it is perfect.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Ron Zacapa for me.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Forres Park PUNCHEON Rum from Trinidad. Guarenteed to be NOT LESS Then 75% alchohol by volume! I don't think you can even get it in the states. Pure madness!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

re-hydration is what showers are for...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay Jamis. 50 post on this thread and is enough for a very concise consensus. It's safe to say 97% of us do not allow, drink or want any kind of alchohol on the boats. 


I sound like a libtard pos with that spin, huh?


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> We don't bring a lot. Just a couple cases. Per day. Per person.
> 
> If you haven't seen our team shirts, they say "you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning".
> 
> B


Ditto....... I open one up and offer it to the fishing gods each time I break the jetties. It's bad voodoo not to.

That and you need to have at least a case or two or handle of bourbon for some bartering with the shrimpers.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Ron Zacapa for me.


Good stuff, Mount Gay Extra Old with a splash of coke and a lime is still my favorite and I've tried most of them.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

We always have about 2x the amount we think we might need, you never know what may happen on the water, and I want to be sure that if something serious happens, I won't give a flip:rotfl: 

That's what I don't need on the boat. I have a wife and a 3 yo. I owe it to them,not to be a dumbarse while off shore 100mi and drunk. They are way more important than getting dunk.
Plus it's my responsibility for the well being of the crew if something happens. There's a time and place for it,just not on the water for me. A few cold ones are fine, but I go out to fish,not get chit faced like a 19 yo with a fake ID at Big Texas.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

I am not weighing in on this one, but just curious why the thread. Did you have a bad run in on the water with some drunkards?


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a big drinker anyway but I do enjoy a cold Corona back at the dock from time to time.
I believe being the captain I am responsible for the lives of each person aboard my vessel. Anything can happen out there and if you think it won't then you haven't been doing it long enough, give it time and it will. Happen.
If I have guys getting shirt faced I usually try to slow them down a little.
I have a lot of stories after years of chartering, seen lots of drunks loss lots of rods.
Just have fun and someone stay sober.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Lighten up Francis....

I have hardly ever seen anyone on this forum get drunk offshore. I think it is just fun to light a match on the shoe laces of the original poster, as are most of the others posting here.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

ding_a_ling said:


> I am not weighing in on this one, but just curious why the thread. Did you have a bad run in on the water with some drunkards?


We was out a few years ago and was listening to VHF 16 and some charter bote off Corpus Christi was on the blower about a drunk that had to be carted off. Apparently the Coasties responded after two emergency messages. The ole boy was trying to beat up everyone and had a knife. The crew beat the **** out of him and this punk was like on PCP, just twisted off bad, and couldn't be stopped.

I'm a firm believer in this zip ties like for air conditioning ... maybe a .38 if he was sticking somebody with blade. There's an old expression to not be a pain in the boat. Boat rules man.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Ho Ho Ho and a bottle of rum!!

(No...make it four ho's and two bottles of rum)


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

If you haven't killed a fifth before 8am, you aren't even fishing...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

ding_a_ling said:


> I am not weighing in on this one, but just curious why the thread. Did you have a bad run in on the water with some drunkards?


I have in the past, but it was in response to reading some posts here where repeated advice to people is to bring *** loads of beer for xyz reason.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bring beer to the gym. water is over rated.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I can understand bringing lots of beer offshore. What else is there to do while you drive 6.359 knots dragging 10 lures behind the boat waiting for a fish to bite, let the boat set the hook, and then reel it in with a class III winch? Drink beer.. that's what to do, with the radio cranked up to Zach Brown Chicken Fried.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Never forget the #1 rule of nautical drinking:*

Rum Good. Tequila Bad.


----------



## Git R Wet (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotch Even Better.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Technically speaking, rum and whiskey are considered as "medicine" by sailors, to be reserved for pulling giant hooks out of your arse and the like. It kills bacteria and numbs the pain. What's not to like about that?


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Me thinks we are inching ever closer to the real holy grail....or figuring out who originally coined the term "too drunk to fish."


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Beer is good but responsibly. My rule is if you get out of hand you are sitting in front with a bright orange life jacket on while we are laughing at you. If you get wasted your not touching my gear and probably won't get an invite back. Drink responsibly and everything will be ok.that being said I enjoy my cold beverages out on the blue.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*<Hic!>........*




*BRAAAAAAAAAAAP!*





whuddever.........


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Agreed with the above ... except when feeling exceptionally exuberant, I keep that beer to when I land a nice feesh, and stuff like that. I eat ginger snaps and smoke a little doobie before hitting the dock, two layers of sunscreen, hands washed so they are not greasy, and have a beer on the way out the jetties. This calms my stomach to I won't start horking and barfing and I have never done that at sea. 

With a bum sciatic nerve in the back and a case of sun stroke once in my life, I don't dink around with too much beer - well unless you got some real Oklahoma Indians on the boat that is. I've never been a pain in the boat except some who don't know me, kind of freak when I haul big fish and complain about my farking back. Give me a break guys, I set for a bit and am quite happy out yonder on the blue after about 5 minutes.

You wait until you get older like Jerry "Snagged" who used to post on this board, RIP my good man. He was one of the first and best jiggers in Texas. You can haul in a +100 pound AJ and at the age of over 55 or 60, your body is going to kick back a little bit even if you're in great shape. He got kicked off a boat for no good reason other than he was old and tired. It wasn't no beer that got in our way, Lord no!

If you don't want us old farts, grandpaws, dads, and folks with injuries like Iraq and Afghanistan soldiers on your boat, fine. Please do not invite us. Some of us just want to have a freaking col' beer and enjoy a day on the blue, OK? 

Thank yew.
-sammie


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Swells said:


> Agreed with the above ... except when feeling exceptionally exuberant, I keep that beer to when I land a nice feesh, and stuff like that. I eat ginger snaps and smoke a little doobie before hitting the dock, two layers of sunscreen, hands washed so they are not greasy, and have a beer on the way out the jetties. This calms my stomach to I won't start horking and barfing and I have never done that at sea.
> 
> With a bum sciatic nerve in the back and a case of sun stroke once in my life, I don't dink around with too much beer - well unless you got some real Oklahoma Indians on the boat that is. I've never been a pain in the boat except some who don't know me, kind of freak when I haul big fish and complain about my farking back. Give me a break guys, I set for a bit and am quite happy out yonder on the blue after about 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Where did that come from?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Where did that come from?


here



Swells said:


> and smoke a little doobie
> 
> -sammie


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Lots of Tackle*

I wanted to start another thread called "Lots of Tackle" but thought it would fit nicely on the this one. As far as beer bring it on as much as you think WE can drink. To this day I have never had anyone act a fool that consumed the nectar on the BPII. What I will say that on several occasions people have brought their freak'n "tackle garage" on the boat which NEVER gets used but takes up significant space in my cockpit. I would rather you bring multiple cases of beer than all the sheet you accumulated over the past 10-30 years.

There is much more that makes me MAD so don't get me started on fuzzy hats and fried chicken!

Eddie Childs

"I'm Mad"


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> here


lol


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Where did that come from?


HAHA

And looks like your gunna have to find another crew member:help:

Cuz Swells can't get his mind right before he drops down for his feesh on your rig !!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

*BOOM*


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Swells, how much for an ounce? lol


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I fish with adults who maintain control of themselves regardless of how much they drink, smoke, or whatever. this wasn't always the case but it has been for the last 20 years or so. 

I don't know about Texas but over here it's the idiots I worry about not the drunks. the folks who don't know how to fish or operate a boat but for whatever reason decide they need to fish offshore and have the money but not the knowhow to do it. 


Scott


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I hear ya about them eejits, Capt. Scott. 

Wasn't ever on my watch.

Us regulars in the Texas Mosquito Fleet keep our big game reels spooled level without a levelwind, run the right tourney flags up the outriggers, keep a spotless clean bote, and if your scored with the ole lady you run her bra up the shotgun rigger.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

What's a *"doobie"*?


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

Yams said:


> Just bought me a fresh bottle of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff is pretty great. We discovered it in Anguilla a coupe years back.


----------



## fastattack20 (Jul 30, 2008)

*beer*

I see alot of different view points on this and drinking a beer and fishing have both been around for quite some time.For those who do like the alcoholic beverage ---myself included----then I think its a preference that further relaxes that tense high we get when that big one is caught or anticipated.Im not one to tell a man what to do or to tell him what he can and cannot have---thats what wives are for


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

We bring water and Gatorade but occasionally someone might bring some beer. 

For me though, I don't like nor want a beer belly, so it is water, Gatorade, water.

Not that I don't enjoy a Shiner or Guinness, but only in moderation. I never could understand the mentality of, "Dang, it sure is hot out, a cold beer would be refreshing." 

For me, that would be a water or Gatorade to quench the thirst, not beer. But that is me and I don't judge, I just chuckle at the beer gutters. lol!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FireEater said:


> We bring water and Gatorade but occasionally someone might bring some beer.
> 
> For me though, I don't like nor want a beer belly, so it is water, Gatorade, water.
> 
> ...


You've probably seen a few drunks-gone-bad in your time.

I'm defintely down with moderation.

Oh, and no, doobie isn't allowed on my boat. I've got a secret clearance and work for a .gov contractor.....a drug arrest could ruin my career.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a valid question (original post). You would think fishing offshore would be fun enough that you wouldn't need to drink beer but for some reason I find it very difficult not to. One time I left the dock without any and didn't realize it till I wanted one. OUCH! Good thing my wife knows CPR! 
When I'm out there I try to put off the inevitable as long as possible mainly because a BWI would really stink but if I was just a passenger I'd be throwing them back the whole time. Really makes owning a boat a pain especially when your co-owner likes to drink beer just as much.
I guess the wife is going to have to get off the bean bag and earn her keep behind the helm!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Drinking and Fishing*

I only drink four times each year: Spring........Summer........Fall.......and Winter.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I drink in heavy moderation except during Festivus. Then drinking becomes one of the feats of strength.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

mredman said:


> I only drink four times each year: Spring........Summer........Fall.......and Winter.


X10:brew:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep I quit drinking and the doobie too. Usually about midnight or so. Lotsa practice quittin'!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Can you ladies please take this to the religous board so I don't have to see it. Thanks! And Cheers!!! 

Rob C

aka one of Team Lone Star!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I was a Boy Scout, and was taught to "always be prepared". Here is one of the heads on the Hatt when we headed out of Panama City for 5 days fishing down in the Darien, near Tropic Star. Needless to say all coolers were full also, and the compartments under the couches were stocked too! ;-) The cabby was a "little" shocked when we cm out of the grocery store! haha Classic! really stumped him when I yelled STOP, and had to run in for a Cold 6 pack! With 35 cases in the back!?!

But it's all good! I wish y'all all the luck in the world catching fish! Have your own kind of fun! To each his own.

Rob C

PS we caught 12 Blues in 3.5 days of fishing, just to keep this post Blue Water.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

fishtruck said:


> I was a Boy Scout, and was taught to "always be prepared". Here is one of the heads on the Hatt when we headed out of Panama City for 5 days fishing down in the Darien, near Tropic Star. Needless to say all coolers were full also, and the compartments under the couches were stocked too! ;-) The cabby was a "little" shocked when we cm out of the grocery store! haha Classic! really stumped him when I yelled STOP, and had to run in for a Cold 6 pack! With 35 cases in the back!?!
> 
> But it's all good! I wish y'all all the luck in the world catching fish! Have your own kind of fun! To each his own.
> 
> ...


I hope they threw in a free pack of baby wipes and some Charmin !


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh Yea, they threw in something! And come to think of it baby wipes were involved. haha If you are not living on the edge your just taking up space!


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Fishtruck- that is a great action shot of TQS/Team Lone Star pulling that marlin onboard


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

I am going to assume that the barrel in the back of the boat is a keg of beer, not a fuel drum


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

God is great!
Beer is good!
And people that don't drink are crazy!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the double marlin "tramp stamp"


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Theres not only a no beer on my boat rule, but a no drinking within 24 hour rule as well. I hate baby sitting and hearing people whining about having to go back in at 10am because they cant hold their own..... This sport is waaaayyyyy too expensive to waste a day on the water


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

BlueHorizon said:


> Theres not only a no beer on my boat rule, but a no drinking within 24 hour rule as well. I hate baby sitting and hearing people whining about having to go back in at 10am because they cant hold their own..... This sport is waaaayyyyy too expensive to waste a day on the water


Remind me not to go fishing with you!!!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I hope that was just trolling fun? But ditto what aggdr. said!

Rob C



BlueHorizon said:


> Theres not only a no beer on my boat rule, but a no drinking within 24 hour rule as well. I hate baby sitting and hearing people whining about having to go back in at 10am because they cant hold their own..... This sport is waaaayyyyy too expensive to waste a day on the water


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

fishtruck said:


> Oh Yea, they threw in something! And come to think of it baby wipes were involved. haha If you are not living on the edge your just taking up space!


Wow! Make for a interesting reverse cowgirl,lol


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Reminds me of the time I called up the captain on a Sat'ry night and asked him if he was certain about going out befo' daylight, since if not ... well I could play in the band and get free beers and dancin' hot mamas at the Wanna-Wanna all night. 

"The altimetry sucks and the wind's blowin' like snot - knock yerself out, Sammie."

... Which is zactly what I did.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Never trust a man who doesn't drink!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

BlueHorizon said:


> Theres not only a no beer on my boat rule, but a no drinking within 24 hour rule as well. I hate baby sitting and hearing people whining about having to go back in at 10am because they cant hold their own..... This sport is waaaayyyyy too expensive to waste a day on the water


I just have a rule....I wont turn around for you or anyone else until I am ready to go home...keep puking and chumming!!

All kidding aside, I allow it but it never gets out of hand...I may have 3-4 all day... Crew the same... Too much can happen out there to be drunk.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I detect from the amount of snark and snide comments being made in several of the most recent threads that some of ya'll think I must be some kind of teetotoler or something. I've already stated that I'm talking about the difference between moderation and getting **** faced.
If you can't enjoy your fishing without getting **** faced, I feel sorry for you. If you make a tragic mistake offshore because you're **** faced, I feel sorry for your family and your crew.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I like beer


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> I detect from the amount of snark and snide comments being made in several of the most recent threads that some of ya'll think I must be some kind of teetotoler or something. I've already stated that I'm talking about the difference between moderation and getting **** faced.
> If you can't enjoy your fishing without getting **** faced, I feel sorry for you. If you make a tragic mistake offshore because you're **** faced, I feel sorry for your family and your crew.


I'm pretty sure there just joking around giving you a hard time don't take it to heart

But sayin that I think Brandons thread title was pretty funny still laughing at it


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Always need a little Cap'n in ya AAAAAAARRRRRGGG!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Have fun this weekend out on the deep blue guys...be sure to only bring 1 to 2 beers max a piece per person on your trip (s) 

To the OP...I really am just kidding around...I tend to be a smart *** in real life too


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Alcohol vs Weed*

Everyone has their opinions and rules about alcohol and fishing. No right or wrong answers. Arguments can be made on both side. Me personally - the rule on my boat is no alcohol - but it's not a hard rule and exceptions are made.

But weed - that's another matter. Any captain/owner that allows weed on board is just plain stupid. Has nothing to do with approving a little smoking - but the rules are clear with the law and the coasties have a mandatory ZERO TOLERANCE policy.

If they catch you with ONE SEED on board, they are going to confiscate the boat and you ain't getting it back. *They have no choice in the matter.* It's not discretionary - they HAVE to, or THEY will be in serious trouble.

When you have a $100,000+ boat or even a $50K boat - you'd have to be just plain stupid to take the risk. Light up at the dock when you get back. But pull that stuff out on the water, and it's going over the side and you ain't ever coming back. There have been cases where boats have been confiscated and the owners (beside having to pay fines, etc.) ended up paying for years on boats they no longer had.

Any "friend" that would bring contraband onboard his friends boat is no friend at all.

Remember, as a captain you are ultimately responsible for everything and everyone on your vessel. That's why captains have legal absolute authority. Captains are responsible for everyone's safety. That means that if some fool get s-faced, slips and cuts himself or busts his keester - YOU are responsible.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

iM ChEeeeT fAceDDd aNd WaY stRanDEED N CyyberSpACe


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you ever been offshore when stoned?


----------

